# Thinking of moving to Italy



## itaIre (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi all, my husband and I are thinking of moving to Italy from Dublin but not sure which city to pick. We are considering Florence or Bologna being medium -size cities but still quite international or even Rome. Just wondering if any of you has any ideas about these 3 cities, their openmindness, quality of life. I am just afraid of the possible cultural shock and I would really appreciate any tips or comments. Thank you all in advance


----------



## aleixel (Aug 26, 2015)

itaIre said:


> Hi all, my husband and I are thinking of moving to Italy from Dublin but not sure which city to pick. We are considering Florence or Bologna being medium -size cities but still quite international or even Rome. Just wondering if any of you has any ideas about these 3 cities, their openmindness, quality of life. I am just afraid of the possible cultural shock and I would really appreciate any tips or comments. Thank you all in advance


Hello, Actually italian cities can be very different according to their latitude/region.
North regions are more healthy economically speaking but cost of life is higher.
South regions have better climate, warmer and relaxed people but less services ans sometimes poorly organized.
My suggestion is to spent 2/3 days in each of your selected city and enjoy the people, restaurant, public transportation, services..

I hope this can help in your choice,
In any case you will get a better food and weather  Enjoy your move!


----------



## itaIre (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Aleixel, 

We are actually planning a little trip to Bologna in Sept. So we'll see. I have to admit Bologna would be my first choice. Anyway , thank you so much for your reply, I really appreciate your help


----------



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Italre,

The city that you choose depends on the sort of lifestyle that you want to live. 

Florence is lovely but really full of tourists. However, it is a city that is rich in history so you will have to expect that. You will also not be able to dive in the city as the centre of Florence is traffic free.

Bologna is also full of history but does not pull in so many crowds so it should be easier to live there. 

Basically, wherever you choose you will probably have to live in one of the suburbs as the centres will be very expensive. A central appartment in Florence will probable not have a garage. You will have to sort out street parking. Not so sure about Bologna. When we have stayed there it seemed far more calm that Florence. My go to choice would be Florence but the sensible choice will probably be Bologna. 

Bologna has the better airport. Florence airport is very small.

Most Italians, if they can, move out of the cities in the summer as it is far too hot to stay there. When I stayed in Florence for a fortnight in June there was 94% humidity. I had to shower three times a day.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

craftfairy said:


> Bologna has the better airport. Florence airport is very small.
> .


Pisa airport is next door. The two Rome airports aren't very far either.


----------



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

NickZ said:


> Pisa airport is next door. The two Rome airports aren't very far either.


Pisa airport is 85km away from Florence and Rome is 357km away. Bit of a treck. Bologna airport is closer to Florence than Rome.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Pisa airport is less then an hour by regional train from Florence centre.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Bologna beats Florence and Rome hands down. Florence has better art museums but personally I found the city a bit dull and the volumes of tourists off putting. Bologna is diverse, quirky, has a great social scene, and is a rich city. It gets very cold in winter and very hot and humid in summer - but I loved it. Food fantastic and very few tourist traps.


----------

